# Cz sp-01



## Mybike45 (Sep 27, 2015)

Went this past Friday to order a CZ SP-01 9mm and new I'd have to wait a least a week but there it was. A brand new CZ sp-01 tactical 9mm. Wasn't looking for a tactical but i thought what the heck and am i glad i did. I love the weight of this gun. It just feels good in the hand. This is CZ number two and hoping to get 75B soon.:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What was number 1? I have 4. My favorite brand of gun. A good place for CZ details is here:

The Original CZ Forum - Index

The nationally known CZ sellers and gun smiths are on this forum. People are very friendly.


----------



## Mybike45 (Sep 27, 2015)

No. 1 is a Cz po-9 in 40cal.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

The CZ SP01 is outstanding. The Phantom is outstanding...as well as the tactical.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Recently purchased my first cz, an sp-01 .40 cal. Absolutely love it. Everthing I've read about these is true. The contoured rubber grips are fantastic,gotta feel 'em to believe it. Tames recoil like you wouldn't believe, even in .40 cal. Hope I don't get the cz bug, but am feeling a bit weasy.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

donk123 said:


> Recently purchased my first cz, an sp-01 .40 cal. Absolutely love it. Everthing I've read about these is true. The contoured rubber grips are fantastic,gotta feel 'em to believe it. Tames recoil like you wouldn't believe, even in .40 cal. Hope I don't get the cz bug, but am feeling a bit weasy.


too late--get a bigger safe( this site has a nice stack on for about $100--LOL)


----------



## jimjc (Dec 15, 2015)

I spent some time tring to find a P01, and can't. I can find a SP01 but wanted the smaller P01. I'm almost to the point of giving up. Question: is the P01 close to being as accurate as the SP01. I'll be using it for a range gun mostly since I have a Walther PPSM2 coming and the CZ are just to heavy to carry around.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

jimjc said:


> I spent some time tring to find a P01, and can't. I can find a SP01 but wanted the smaller P01. I'm almost to the point of giving up. Question: is the P01 close to being as accurate as the SP01. I'll be using it for a range gun mostly since I have a Walther PPSM2 coming and the CZ are just to heavy to carry around.


I feel that the p-01 is as accurate when I shoot it. LOVE those CZs cannot get enough


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

jimjc said:


> I spent some time tring to find a P01, and can't. I can find a SP01 but wanted the smaller P01. I'm almost to the point of giving up. Question: is the P01 close to being as accurate as the SP01. I'll be using it for a range gun mostly since I have a Walther PPSM2 coming and the CZ are just to heavy to carry around.


Here's a P 01 for you. https://www.kygunco.com/cz-p01-9mm-pistol-black-polycoat-14-round-38-barrel-14-round-43725


----------

